# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Tell Me Im Dreaming!!!!cant Be True!!!!

## justin2305

aight bros im not to sure that i beleive this is a chick or not????? if so then im just a lil jelous lol.... tell me what yall no bout heather D.... thanks bros
http://www.bigheatherd.com/njnpc/njnpc.html
she towers the other chicks WOW....  :EEK!:

----------


## mitch428cj

Easy to tell the winner between those three  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## justin2305

anyone have any comments on this???

----------


## BigMike J

> anyone have any comments on this???



What's there to say.. she's all juiced up. I would even bet she has a set of balls on her.

----------


## justin2305

have yall ever heard of or seen this chick or is she new???

----------


## Elysium

see that to me is absolutely no doubt about it dusgusting. she hasnt got breats at all, she has pecs, full blown pecs. that is just nasty. she looks like a guy.

----------


## bignatt

That is a complete turn off she resembles a male

----------


## SplinterCell

She could kick my ass....

----------


## justin2305

the reason i was asking was cuz in one of my flex mags it had some world record holders and it said world record for women was 390 and this chick does 500 so i was confused on y she wouldnt be in there dunno but if yall have any more imput or info. let me no.. thanks bros

----------


## justin2305

and thats on bench press sorry for not putting that in there...

----------


## spkmania

nothing attractive about that. muscle is great on women, but you still need curves..

----------


## 1-Cent

You know theres a problem if you get into bed with a woman and her clit is bigger than your manhood  :EEK!:

----------


## big daddy k de

she looks good ..... each to his own ... its the sport ... i dont think she is hot but she put allot of work and drugs into that

----------


## Jdawg50

I think she is hot ass

----------


## ibiza69

these are her stats, their better than some giys i know and they weigh over 220, lol

5'7 1/2", Contest weight 168 lbs, off-season weight 200 lbs., 18 1/2" arms, 29 inch thighs, and a 50" chest. 

Best lifts: 

Bench Press 500 lbs. x 1, 455 x 6 
Deadlift 510 
Seated Dumbbell Curls 70x6 
Military Press 245 x 6 
Leg Press 1375 x 10

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

thats a bigggggggg bitchhhhhhhhh

----------


## IronReload04

omg!!!!!!!!!! look at her face, or should i say his face?

----------


## IronReload04

now the chick in the middle looks pretty **** good. she should be the winner

----------


## WS6_KID

In My opinion she's beautiful! Exactly the kind of girl i'd marry (if her hair were red or burnette and she was cool with anal)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Farking disgusting, if you think she is attractive in any way you need to reavaluate your thinking.


I'm not impressed! She will be dead from all the gear running through her veins. There just no sense in that.

----------


## Odin

> these are her stats, their better than some giys i know and they weigh over 220, lol
> 
> 5'7 1/2", Contest weight 168 lbs, off-season weight 200 lbs., 18 1/2" arms, 29 inch thighs, and a 50" chest. 
> 
> Best lifts: 
> 
> Bench Press 500 lbs. x 1, 455 x 6 
> Deadlift 510 
> Seated Dumbbell Curls 70x6 
> ...


I guess I would need a video of a 500 pound bench before I would believe it. Look at Jay Cutler's size and his best is 550. She is a clearly a freak but I don't see her bone structure or joints handling that kinda weight. Something would give even if her muscles could handle it.

----------


## Aboot

Becca Swanson can do 501, and she's a beast. There is no way that chick does 500.

----------


## WS6_KID

How can you not love that?! She even likes Jam! But seriously I think she has a beautiful physique...MMMMMMM

----------


## WS6_KID

> Becca Swanson can do 501, and she's a beast. There is no way that chick does 500.


 


 :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Odin

> 


Yeah, That dude in the white pants looks to have pretty good bent over row form, well maybe his grip is a little close on second thought.  :Chinese:  Their is 3 people still holding the bar, her arms look too long and her chest looks to small. That's a long way to press 500 pounds from looking at the pics. Plus if she was really doing it their would be more than just 1 Janitor looking on in the background.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## getnjacked

> anyone have any comments on this???


looks like she has test running thru her veins.

----------


## 63190

> now the chick in the middle looks pretty **** good. she should be the winner


I like that chick in the yellow bikini. Nice curves. Hellacious ass. Nice rack. Way better lookin' face.

----------


## killagorilla187

look at her face, looks like she has to shave.

especially above lip, looks like shes devoloping man features in her face!


Female bodybuilders def should not juice, all the way natural for them.

----------


## ***xxx***

wtf thats gross

----------


## *Narkissos*

She looks ****ed good to me...

Bodybuilding is about muscle and the biatch has plenty

An experienced bodybuilder would know that she's probably cute as hell in her offseason..she just looks overly depleted there..not gross

----------


## dalcowbag

bad assss, she plays to 'tallica while posing!!

too bad she has balls  :Frown: 

dcb

----------


## marka

what a trip. body like a guy.

----------


## slob

id hit it

----------


## hardgainer1

:LOL:  


> In My opinion she's beautiful! Exactly the kind of girl i'd marry (if her hair were red or burnette and she was cool with anal)


Wait so you want a chick that looks like a guy who you can have ANAL with? LOL

----------


## armwrestler22

> id hit it


that's cuz you're a slob  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

no way that chick can bench that..arms too small...too small

----------


## TheNextBigThing

If she can bench 500 I would be very impressed. But seriously, not just her body, but in her face she resembles a man.

----------


## scriptfactory

Whoa... chick looks like a dude. I really think her physique is awesome! Too bad she has bigger balls than me and the skin on her face is like sandpaper...

----------


## WildCh1ld

> that's cuz you're a slob



 :LOL:

----------


## collar

very good upper body shes looks good for a bodybuilder..
big legs yet their her weekness
to much water os something there not too ripped in legs
still very good

----------


## Death

She makes a good physique competitor, she obviously won and congratulations to her, all she needs to be is harder and a fake rack and she will go a lot further.......

----------


## lcpl kill

Women Gettin That Big Is Disgustin, I Dont Mind If They Work Out And Have A Nice Build But When There Voice Is Deeper Than Mine And They Have More Facial Hair Than I Do That [email protected]#king Disgusting, Imo.

----------


## bradster66

It was definately easy to pick the winner of the three that day.

----------


## 8-MAN

ill take the one in the middle. dont like em as skinny as the third. that chick is fvckin nasty though

----------


## mrsuperpump

any women with lats like that is really really nasty..ive seen sh** but not like that

----------


## Benches505

> these are her stats, their better than some giys i know and they weigh over 220, lol
> 
> 5'7 1/2", Contest weight 168 lbs, off-season weight 200 lbs., 18 1/2" arms, 29 inch thighs, and a 50" chest. 
> 
> Best lifts: 
> 
> Bench Press 500 lbs. x 1, 455 x 6 
> Deadlift 510 
> Seated Dumbbell Curls 70x6 
> ...


 I'm not buying into any of those lifts! The only way I can even begin to accept it is if she uses a bench shirt and knows how to use one to add 200 lbs to her bench.

----------


## Benches505

> ill take the one in the middle. dont like em as skinny as the third. that chick is fvckin nasty though


 I'm with you on that! The one in the middle is sexy.

----------


## lucabratzi

personally i think she's gross, but as a bodybuilder she is ****in amazing, she is on point with her shit...

----------


## doctorherb

im not impressed with her conditioning....she could look a lot better in shape

----------


## lucabratzi

alright, she could have come in a lil better, legs werent all there and holdin a lil water, but overall she is very impressive imo...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> im not impressed with her conditioning....she could look a lot better in shape


She could...agreed, but i think she was using the show as a primer...knowing that they'd be no contest.

To the guys that are going 'that's a huge biatch'... she's only 168 lbs in shape.

What's so huge or disgusting about that?

 :Don't know:

----------


## BigBrother

thats one ugly woman

----------


## usamm

amen

----------


## Kale

> thats one ugly woman


Thats one ugly man !!! I bet her clit is bigger than most dicks on this board. No way I would marry that, I would be scared she would bitch slap me everytime I didnt do what I was told  :7up:

----------


## diponyou

http://www.bigheatherd.com/njnpc/n06.JPG

umm i think im going to have nightmares about this one.

she looks ****in scary.

why in the world would a woman want to be like that

----------


## Spyder

The lifts are legit no question about it, i've seen her bench 500lbs somewhere in a video clip, the only question is, is she really a she? I don't think there is a real woman on the face of this planet that can bench over 400, let alone 500.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

damn thats a big girl, pretty good for whoopin up on the competition

----------


## Black R/T

my, what big jaw bones you have grandma

----------


## chinups

> What's there to say.. she's all juiced up. I would even bet she has a set of balls on her.


LOL!!!

I bet she does too. And she is awfully ugly

----------


## Geeezer

She's Hot ~

----------


## aarobinhood

She's my idol.
I just dont understand why do some of you insult her, are you jealous?

----------


## primetime1

i give her alot of credit for puttin the time in to get there cuz shes def one ripped bb of a chick.. (ifs shes a chick) that with out a doubt is result of chich using gear. so i mean if you could deal with havin a beat as wife witha huge clit, then you could marry her.. take a healthy life insurance policy out, train with her hard core till she knocks off and then benifit the rewards  :Smilie:  at least you know youd be eating correctlywith her cookin for 2 lol

----------


## illuzions

nice mug!

----------


## ttuprincess

To each his own. Im very disapointed in the responses here. Each and every one of us here is a different person with different goals and asperations. She compettes in a world where few understand her actions and I would think that atleast the people who are closest to her sport would have compassion for what she wants to do with herself. 

Some of you need to re-evaluate yourselves before you go judging a woman who has put in more dedication to something then most will ever do in their entire lives abuot ANYTHING.

And for the record, I think she has an amazing body. I love her powerful legs.

----------


## Spyder

> To each his own. Im very disapointed in the responses here. Each and every one of us here is a different person with different goals and asperations. She compettes in a world where few understand her actions and I would think that atleast the people who are closest to her sport would have compassion for what she wants to do with herself. 
> 
> Some of you need to re-evaluate yourselves before you go judging a woman who has put in more dedication to something then most will ever do in their entire lives abuot ANYTHING.
> 
> And for the record, I think she has an amazing body. I love her powerful legs.


Yeah i understand completely, but the fact that she is so far ahead of her competitors has to raise some suspisions wouldn't you agree? I always admired Chyna from the WWF because she can lift some of the wrestlers over her head and throw them, but guess what i found out about her, yep you guessed it, she used to be a man. If you have a look at what the two athletes have in common, they both can beat on 90 percent of the male population, both are way ahead of the competition and they both don't look feminine at all. Now i am not pointing any fingers at Heather, shes amazing and i will continue to admire her abilities and dedication, but if infact she is in the same boat, that makes her or him a cheat, a person changes their sexuality so they can be competitive in a sport thus destroying genuine competitors chances of winning. It will only encourage more people to do the same thing and eventually destroy women's bodybuilding as a result.

----------


## ttuprincess

> Yeah i understand completely, but the fact that she is so far ahead of her competitors has to raise some suspisions wouldn't you agree? I always admired Chyna from the WWF because she can lift some of the wrestlers over her head and throw them, but guess what i found out about her, yep you guessed it, she used to be a man. If you have a look at what the two athletes have in common, they both can beat on 90 percent of the male population, both are way ahead of the competition and they both don't look feminine at all. Now i am not pointing any fingers at Heather, shes amazing and i will continue to admire her abilities and dedication, but if infact she is in the same boat, that makes her or him a cheat, a person changes their sexuality so they can be competitive in a sport thus destroying genuine competitors chances of winning. It will only encourage more people to do the same thing and eventually destroy women's bodybuilding as a result.


she may have been ahead of the competitors at this particular show, but everyone has to win in order to get to the Arnold or Ms. Universe, and this girl will be dwarfed by some of those ladies.

----------


## Steve80

I wish I was built like her. I know that sounds messed up, but its true.

----------


## stitch1967

Quit hating on this girl....OK she may not have the physique that straightens ur pipe....but you have to be amazed at the work and dedication (lot of injections) to get that body

----------


## *Alex*

> She looks ****ed good to me...
> 
> Bodybuilding is about muscle and the biatch has plenty


I LOVE YOUR WORDING!ROFL

----------


## *Alex*

She Looks Great.thats Some Quality Mass!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

holy crap, a girl who can bench 500?! that has to be a world record 

i wonder why she trains with a fat slob looking guy

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

> Wait so you want a chick that looks like a guy who you can have ANAL with? LOL


lmao  :LOL:

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

> Yeah i understand completely, but the fact that she is so far ahead of her competitors has to raise some suspisions wouldn't you agree? I always admired Chyna from the WWF because she can lift some of the wrestlers over her head and throw them, but guess what i found out about her, yep you guessed it, she used to be a man. If you have a look at what the two athletes have in common, they both can beat on 90 percent of the male population, both are way ahead of the competition and they both don't look feminine at all. Now i am not pointing any fingers at Heather, shes amazing and i will continue to admire her abilities and dedication, but if infact she is in the same boat, that makes her or him a cheat, a person changes their sexuality so they can be competitive in a sport thus destroying genuine competitors chances of winning. It will only encourage more people to do the same thing and eventually destroy women's bodybuilding as a result.


WHAAAAAAT!? Chyna used to be a man!? awwwwwwww nooooo, ive seen her naked in playboy
im so appaled, i think i might cry now...or puke perhaps

----------


## Steve80

I think chyna is a chick. I seen her in a porno, her cooter was enormous. I think she just did a bunch of roids. If you see her now she is waaaaay smaller and really feminine. Her voice has even changed.

----------


## kaorialfred

how in the hell do you guys know if this person is a guy or was a guy?

any proof?
That chyna thing is scary. I never really paid attention to it but that's even more FU!!!
So is there any proof to Chyna being a man then a woman?

Female BB that are just too freaking huge scare me. Anyone see the austrian girl (guy ) who was a documentry special training for the O. She's like a superstar now acording to a Flex article. When I saw that with my wife, I was like " that's a man baby, that's a man."!!!!

----------


## Timm1704

i can assure you all that chyna was never a man, is 100&#163; percent female. ive seen pics of her as a child, even then she had a big jaw, some people just do. then the roids and probable GH didnt help, no wonder she looks masculine. spyder saying things like that is what starts off pathetic rumours. she was never a man,

----------


## Spyder

> i can assure you all that chyna was never a man, is 100£ percent female. ive seen pics of her as a child, even then she had a big jaw, some people just do. then the roids and probable GH didnt help, no wonder she looks masculine. spyder saying things like that is what starts off pathetic rumours. she was never a man,


I didn't say that based on nothing, i have proof, but if i was to post it here i'd be banned. Chyna and Waltman ring a bell? Whether the vid has been tampered with in some way for whatever reason, i don't exactly know but it looks pretty damn real to me.

----------


## Steve80

> I didn't say that based on nothing, i have proof, but if i was to post it here i'd be banned. Chyna and Waltman ring a bell? Whether the vid has been tampered with in some way for whatever reason, i don't exactly know but it looks pretty damn real to me.


Dont post it but send it to people who wanna see, so they can make up there own mind.

----------


## Qex

Hello? Anyone in there? She's a bodybuilder guys. Yah she looks crazy but she wants to be massive that's her perogative. More power to her. Although I wont be fantacising about her anytime soon except for that max bench. If it's true.

----------


## Spyder

> Dont post it but send it to people who wanna see, so they can make up there own mind.


Yeah thats what i was thinking, anyone that wants the link shoot me a pm. Ill warn you though, its pretty gross.

----------


## JR.SHRED

IMO her body is great and has taken a lot of work, not my cup of soup though everybody has their own goals. Also just as ttuprincess said she would get dwarfed by some other gals out their. Also and everybody that is saying she is a man and is gross, those statements are just plain old, boring and annoying to listen to.

----------


## TheRel33

> I guess I would need a video of a 500 pound bench before I would believe it. Look at Jay Cutler's size and his best is 550. She is a clearly a freak but I don't see her bone structure or joints handling that kinda weight. Something would give even if her muscles could handle it.


no doubt i'd be hard pressed to say she could do 300

----------


## novicenovicen

At least she is willing to do all she can to be the best. She has dedication.

----------


## Spyder

> no doubt i'd be hard pressed to say she could do 300


You don't need to be Jay Cutler's size to do a 500lb bench, hell i'm nowhere near and i can max out 455 for 1 rep, no shirt. To be honest, 550 is a pretty weak bench for someone of Cutler's size, he's so god damn huge he looks like he can bench 1000. Her lift of 500 is legit and there are plenty of videos out there that prove it.

----------


## garrettltyra

if you homos would count, she has 5 45's on each side of the bar, so therefor if the bar weighs 45 lbs, then she is doing 495 in that pic.... i believe it.

----------


## Lavinco

gross

----------


## oldman

> if you homos would count, she has 5 45's on each side of the bar, so therefor if the bar weighs 45 lbs, then she is doing 495 in that pic.... i believe it.



That is a dam strong bench but since I am a homo I guess I did not it was that high


Real nice not the best way to make friends here  :1hifu:  


~Old

----------


## rockhardman

I'm an idiot [nark]

----------


## F4iGuy

I've seen much bigger women, its weird. Kinda messes with your emotions. Like, who's the man in the relationship?

----------


## IBdmfkr

She has a better body than most males in this board, lmao... I give her props for sure although that deff isn't my type. Serious dedication!

----------


## mwolffey

> She has a better body than most males in this board, lmao... I give her props for sure although that deff isn't my type. Serious dedication!



yes she did work her ass off

----------


## BullDogg20

she is disgusting

----------


## Oki-Des

> I guess I would need a video of a 500 pound bench before I would believe it. Look at Jay Cutler's size and his best is 550. She is a clearly a freak but I don't see her bone structure or joints handling that kinda weight. Something would give even if her muscles could handle it.


I was thinking the same thing. No doubt shes a tough looking chick, I just cant see her throwing up 500 with her frame. I would also have to see the video.

----------


## Lavinco

> I was thinking the same thing. No doubt shes a tough looking chick, I just cant see her throwing up 500 with her frame. *I would also have to see the video.*


I agree. 

Anyone could set 500lbs up and have their friend take a pic with you laying on the bench.

----------


## Tank75

i'd be suprised by a 500lb bench too... unless she's on a smith machine or using a good bench shirt... if anyone has any clips of her training, i'd like to see it.

----------


## Bigstiffler

she looks like a straight up guy! disgusting!

----------


## G-1000

I see Heather Darling all the time. She goes the a gym i use to go to at lunch time.

----------


## speedoking

BIG real BIG

----------

